# Esse ... é uma mãe.



## ilikephoebe

Esse ... é uma mãe. 
A explanação desta frase em ingles é "That ... is so weak."
De verdade? Por quê?


----------



## Jabir

Can you please give us more context? thanks


----------



## Vanda

Au contraire! We say that when someone/something is very nice and giving/generous like a mother.
Ex: Essa EMPRESA X é uma mãe. Além de vale transporte, tíquete refeição, plano de saúde, etc ainda tem um clube exclusivo para os funcionários, creche, escola particular.


----------



## Jabir

Tem certeza, Vanda?
Tal expressão nunca penetrou meus ouvidos de animal marinho!


----------



## Vanda

Toda! MUito comum no meu meio.


----------



## ilikephoebe

Vanda said:


> Toda! MUito comum no meu meio.





Vanda said:


> Au contraire! WSe say that when someone/something is very nice and giving/generous like a mother.
> Ex: Essa EMPRESA X é uma mãe. Além de vale transporte, tíquete refeição, plano de saúde, etc ainda tem um clube exclusivo para os funcionários, creche, escola particular.



Using "mãe" to describe someone/something that is generous is very understandable. 
At first I thought "mãe" is a feminine word.And the book (called <dirty portugues> author Alice Rose, Nati Vale, Pedro Cabral) put an English translation above the sentence. 
So "Pepe eh uma mãe" is alike "Pepe is a pussy",which means "Pepe is weak". Pode ser?
Only my imagination.


----------



## Fericire

ilikephoebe said:


> Using "mãe" to describe someone/something that is generous is very understandable.
> At first I thought "mãe" is a feminine word.And the book (called <dirty portugues> author Alice Rose, Nati Vale, Pedro Cabral) put an English translation above the sentence.
> So "Pepe eh uma mãe" is alike "Pepe is a pussy",which means "Pepe is weak". Pode ser?
> Only my imagination.



Soa estranho.
Se fosse «Pepe é *a* mãe», tratar-se-ia como uma ofensa.
É difícil explicar essa frase, quando sozinha.


----------



## Jabir

Maybe this book is about European Portuguese?
I've never heard this expression here


----------



## Vanda

Ah, but this is a specific context, then. I have no idea how they use it in a sexual context.


----------



## Alentugano

Jabir said:


> Maybe this book is about European Portuguese?


 Not that I know of. I never heard that expression before.


----------



## anaczz

ilikephoebe said:


> Using "mãe" to describe someone/something that is generous is very understandable.
> At first I thought "mãe" is a feminine word.And the book (called <dirty portugues> author Alice Rose, Nati Vale, Pedro Cabral) put an English translation above the sentence.
> 
> 
> So "Pepe eh uma mãe" is alike "Pepe is a pussy",which means "Pepe is weak". Pode ser?
> Only my imagination.



Creio que é mesmo sua imaginação! 
O sentido que a Vanda indicou é o primeiro que vem à cabeça ao vermos essa expressão.


----------



## Jabir

What exactly the authors state in the book?


----------



## ilikephoebe

Jabir said:


> What exactly the authors state in the book?




No more. The book just briefly gives common portuguese slang with a English translation.
like what I put in the post
That ... is so weak. / Esse ... é uma mãe.


----------



## Jabir

One of the following:
1 - This books is very, very, very old
2 - They just invented this non-existing slang
3 - It is a very, very, veyr rare slang


----------



## marta12

In Europeen portuguese there is this expression: um/uma filho/a da mãe. It's offensive.
Perhaps someone only can say : é uma mãe


----------



## Jabir

Marta, I believe there is a loooong way between "filho da mãe" and "mãe"...


----------



## SãoEnrique

marta12 said:


> In Europeen portuguese there is this expression: um/uma filho/a da mãe. It's offensive.
> Perhaps someone only can say : é uma mãe



That's right? 'um filho da mãe' está ofensivo na linguagem fico espantado, se a seqüência da expressão fosse 'cadela' isto não me teria surpreendido.


----------



## anaczz

SãoEnrique said:


> That's right? 'um filho da mãe' está ofensivo na linguagem fico espantado, se a seqüência da expressão fosse 'cadela' isto não me teria surpreendido.


Sim, no Brasil também é assim. "Mãe", nesta frase, está substituindo outra palavra (puta). 
Filho da mãe.
Filho de uma mãe.
Filho d'uma mãe.


----------



## marta12

Jabir said:


> Marta, I believe there is a loooong way between "filho da mãe" and "mãe"...



Não acho, Jabir.

Por 'educação' em vez de dizer « esse é um filho da mãe» acho bem provável que tenha dito «esse é...uma mãe».


----------



## Jabir

Pois é, Marta, agora ocorreu-me que essas reticências foram uma tentativa (infeliz) dos autores do livro de substituir "filho de uma"... Mas, em todo caso, "filho de uma mãe" de forma alguma quer dizer "weak".


----------

